# Saving Excalibur!



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

*Mom got infected for her dedication to care for the sick.*
Teresa Romero Ramos, 44 a nurse from Spain was the first person who was diagnosed with the deadly Ebola virus outside West Africa. She got the virus from the Spanish missionaries Manuel Garcia Viejo and Miguel Pajares, both came from missions in West Africa. Ramos was the nurse assigned to care for the two missionaries which both have died from the virus last month. Along with her husband, Javier Limon, the couple were now in separate isolation in Carlos III hospital in Madrid.
*Dad plead for help.*
Recently, Ramos’s husband, Javier in an effort managed to forward a message from his hospital room claiming Madrid health officials are asking his consent to enter their house to get their dog whom officials thought might also be infected with the virus. Javier told that before leaving the house and going to the hospital he had filled the bath and several buckets with water and left 15 kilo sack of dog food. He also left the terrace door open for the dog to do his necessities. Javier could not agree on putting their dog down to solve the infection the easy way. All he ever wanted was to also put the dog in quarantine like they did to him and his wife. The officials later told him they will be getting a court order to enter their house and put down their pet dog, Excalibur. Javier’s message was sent to his friends and colleagues with the appeal to get it on social media via a co-nurse of his wife. The recipient then confirmed the authenticity of the message before publishing it on social media. Javier’s appeal were picked up by several Spanish newspaper. The daily El Mundo even managed to get a quick five-minute phone interview with Javier and posted it in their website. Javier also told the reporter that his wife had followed all health safety protocols yet have no idea how they could have gotten infected. 
According to the report sent by health officials in Madrid that, “although dogs can’t contact Ebola, it is possible they can transmit the virus to humans.”
An online petition have already attracted 255,000 signatures not to put down Excalibur, the dog thought by Madrid health officials could also have the Ebola virus just because his parents were under quarantine and believed to be infected with the virus.
*Why do I have to suffer the consequence?*
Animal activists rally over the internet to save the life of an innocent dog a few people in Madrid thought could be infected with Ebola. The parents of Excalibur believed that their pet dog must also be given the treatment they now are getting, isolated and quarantined. For this they get to have that chance to live despite the deadly virus in their system. All they request now was for their dog to have an equal treatment he need and killing the dog is not option just to give instant solution to the virus that was now in Madrid due to the negligence of a few human being. *Why must an innocent dog’s life be wasted as an easy solution to a human failure?*
***


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That's terrible.


----------



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

Update: as of Oct, 10, 2014:

*The rainbow bridge opens wide for Excalibur*

As the whole humanity worries about the effect of the Ebola virus, Spain has to do what has to be done in order to serve and protect the greater risk on the uncertainty and behavior of the threatening deadly virus to humans. Madrid, equipped with a court order got to the couple’s apartment and took the dog. The Regional Agency issued a statement that it had put down Excalibur, his corpse was put in a biosecurity device and cremated last Oct. 7, 2014 in an authorized disposal facility.

Excalibur’s death sealed what could have been the case of Ebola exposure through the canine of what experts say ‘they are uncertain of what risk that poses to human.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That's really sad.


----------



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

*Update as of 10-24-2014*

*GREAT NEWS!!!*









The test result of Bentley, the quarantined dog of Nina Pham, the nurse that contacted Ebola caring for Eric Duncan, the first Ebola patient who died in the US was released negative of the virus!
Now the thought about the case of Excalibur: Had he been treated the same as Bentley, Excalibur must have been alive today. May Excalibur's sacrificial death brought fast resolution of this disease. RIP Excalibur!
Read more about it HERE.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Well that's good! I'm so glad to hear that!


----------

